# Awesom Fountain pen nibs



## KingBentley (Feb 4, 2010)

Where can I find a vendor selling these guys!!

http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02.php?class_item_id=6&product_id=970


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 4, 2010)

No one to my knowledge. They are rather pricey at $12.75 to the importer (not including shipping and mark-up).


----------



## KingBentley (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd love to do a group buy on one of the designs, preferably d.  I doubt we could get 500 total pieces, but I'd buy at least 5 of them.  Where did you get the pricing info Mike?


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 4, 2010)

Dayacom is not interested in group buys.

If you are a bona fide business selling to penmakers, they will consider you and the pricing I have seen is too high for Exotics.


----------



## KingBentley (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, I wish I could find a vendor, but if they're that high..who do they sell too?  Anyway, I just wish I could find a good Nib, feeder, housing combination that has a common thread pattern (priced reasonably).  Find me one of those and I'll gladly send you a hand written thank you note!!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 4, 2010)

I AM working on it.


In return, if you could find me about $50,000, I could do a lot more!!


----------



## KingBentley (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll work on the money but can't promise anything.  The streets aren't littered with cash like they used to be:wink:


----------



## jskeen (Feb 4, 2010)

KingBentley said:


> snipage, I just wish I could find a good Nib, feeder, housing combination that has a common thread pattern (priced reasonably).  snip!!



What do you consider a common thread pattern?


----------



## KingBentley (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd consider a thread a common size if I can find it in any tap and die set from Harbor Freight.  Or, if I can find a tap that matches it for less than $25 anywhere online.


----------



## Parson (Feb 4, 2010)

Actually, those nibs are stamped with "dayacom" on them and serious pen collectors avoid that brand name like the plague because it smacks of "cheap chinese pen kit." These would be much better, although still made by dayacom:

http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02.php?product_id=472&class_item_id=6


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 4, 2010)

Parson said:


> Actually, those nibs are stamped with "dayacom" on them and serious pen collectors avoid that brand name like the plague because it smacks of "cheap chinese pen kit." These would be much better, although still made by dayacom:
> 
> http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02.php?product_id=472&class_item_id=6


 

That is just the Nib alone . Better quality German nibs that look like them are available from Brian Gray's site Meisternibs http://www.meisternibs.com/18k.html if your willing to shell out $95 each for them . They are Rhodium and Black Ti plated 18K gold nibs .


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 5, 2010)

The $12.75 price came from Dayacom for a 500 min order of a single style. And that is for the entire front section and nib that fits the larger (non-Jr) pens.

 A Jr series Platinum plated front section/feed/nib was $5 if memory serves as I have the quote on my office computer.

Those were both prices without shipping figured in and no mark-up.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 5, 2010)

Those nib sections posted at the beginning of this thread look like they would be very uncomfortable to write with, the embossed part would dig into the middle finger and rub it raw. None for me, thanks. 

Dan


----------



## KingBentley (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the front section wouldn't be too bad, I'd hope that there would be some quality to the product and the embossing wouldn't leave any sharp corners.  In any case, wish I had a CNC machine that could churn out the front sections for me, then find a vendor for the feeder and nibs...yep, think I'd be in business.


----------



## KingBentley (Feb 5, 2010)

Unless I'm confused about something... Is the housing the same thing as the front section?  Or are they 2 separate pieces that can sometimes be 1 whole piece?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 5, 2010)

I would really love to see one of the "authorities" around here step in and give us some informal definitions of what is called what, so that we can all know we are talking about the same things when we discuss this.  Specifically I would love to see a common use term that will easily differentiate between the all plastic 3 piece sections like on the FTA and Euro FP's and some El Grandes, and the 4 piece metal and plastic sections like most of the rest of the kits we usually use.  And just for grins, I'm curious how that compares to most production fp's construction.  

Maybe a suggestion for a BTN?  Nudge, Nudge, Lou.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Feb 5, 2010)

Parson said:


> Actually, those nibs are stamped with "dayacom" on them and serious pen collectors avoid that brand name like the plague because it smacks of "cheap chinese pen kit." These would be much better, although still made by dayacom:
> 
> http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02.php?product_id=472&class_item_id=6



They should be nicer, they're 18k gold. My pen making skills aren't good enough for these babies.

Regards to all,

Larry


----------



## KingBentley (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that I've found a new term for the nib, feeder, and the housing as a whole, "nib unit".  I've done some searches and I've come up with a few things.  Also, has anybody tried to use any of these nib units to make a pen?  Maybe I could call the vendors to see if they know the tread patterns of each...I may end up with some phone silence though:biggrin:

http://www.lanierpens.com/fountain_pen_ink_supplies_s/56.htm
https://www.penfountain.co.uk/inks-refills-nibs-8/replacement-nibs-12/index-2.html


----------

